# why why why



## imtheman

why why why are mangrove jacks so brutal- Have been chasen them an hookin them nearly every session for epic bust offs !! I wish i had a go pro coz some have been ridicilous on a locked drag- in september it was 4-0 to me its now 8-5 to them same lure everytime it is becomin very expensive they make me wanna cry lol


----------



## kayakone

imtheman said:


> why why why are mangrove jacks so brutal- Have been chasen them an hookin them nearly every session for epic bust offs !! I wish i had a go pro coz some have been ridicilous on a locked drag- in september it was 4-0 to me its now 8-5 to them same lure everytime it is becomin very expensive they make me wanna cry lol


I went to a Jones's Tackle shop talk one night by a "Jack expert.' He described them as the "two second fish." i.e. you have two seconds to turn them in their tracks, or they will take you into structure and bust you off. He also fished creeks and rivers with a 15+ kg rod, and from memory his main line was 30 kg braid, with 100 lb leader. He also anchored the stinkie, front and rear, so the jacks could not move the boat.

Having said that, a few people here (Junglefisher/Bretto/BigKev) have caught them on far lighter gear. Some have even advocated not putting too much pressure on them - or am I dreamin'? Definitely on my 'to do' list.

trev


----------



## imtheman

thats exactly how it is mate- I fish man made structure on the gold coast on the main river which usually consists of rockwalls that taper down into more rock on the bottom with pontoons in between with a heap of current pushin thru but I also love barnacle infested little reefs - problem is they attract really big jacks and around that structure it aint easy especially dealin with 50cm+ fish- with the water temp risin they have also become angrier an angrier- at night time when they leave there homes to go on the prowl they are a good but easy fite- put them around homes they are a different fish-- I guess this is why we love them


----------



## imtheman

you're right pat i'm tryin mate im tryin my braid is gettin scuffed up from drag setting oh well back again tomor to try


----------



## carnster

Does lock up mean no drag at all is able to be pulled out. I reckon if a jack takes any drag at all than it is all over. Might have to have a paddle in the nerang. Have you seen much trev action?


----------



## imtheman

hey carnster my reel punches out 7kg of drag and its a few clicks off that - you can just pull it off with a few wraps over your hand just- trevally have gone really quiet. about a month ago big eyes were everywhere choppen up at night in massive numbers but now they are nowhere to be seen- no idea where they've gone they'll be back


----------



## skorgard

My understanding of the perfect MJ setup is with a Hobie with the mirage drive in backwards so as soon as they strike, locked drag, pedal and drag em out!


----------



## kayakone

patwah said:


> Because they hit on the way back, as opposed to the way out, you have no time. Lock it up harder, smash it!


That is exactly what the 'jack expert' said Paddy.



carnster said:


> Does lock up mean no drag at all is able to be pulled out. I reckon if a jack takes any drag at all than it is all over. Might have to have a paddle in the nerang. Have you seen much trev action?


Been plenty of trev action just not many fish. :lol:



imtheman said:


> hey carnster my reel punches out 7kg of drag and its a few clicks off that - you can just pull it off with a few wraps over your hand just- trevally have gone really quiet. about a month ago big eyes were everywhere choppen up at night in massive numbers but now they are nowhere to be seen- no idea where they've gone they'll be back


Reckon you need 15 kg drag and the anchor, or Skorgard's suggestion of reversed pedals.

trev


----------



## Barrabundy

My daughter catches jacks on her barbie outfit on 10lb mono, and its got bugger all drag. You must have mutant ninja jacks down there. ;-) I think I've got a,video of her catching one somewhere.


----------



## scater

So the theory goes, the harder you pull the harder they pull back. With a light touch you should be able to coax them into the open. I've never tried it, I've only caught jacks by wrenching them out. Only one lost so far but I'm fishing from a stink boat and they don't get much bigger than 50cm in the rivers here. You've got to love that flash of red...


----------



## Junglefisher

Barrabundy said:


> My daughter catches jacks on her barbie outfit on 10lb mono, and its got bugger all drag. You must have mutant ninja jacks down there. ;-) I think I've got a,video of her catching one somewhere.


I've caught them when I've forgotten to do the drag up, caught them on 10lb line / leader. 
I guess one of the main things is just how far into the snag you are casting. I get most of mine trolling so they are already 30cm+ from their snag. If you are casting right into the snag, they may only be a few cm from home.
Switch to one single hook on the back of the lure only, that way even if it takes you into the snag you have a fair chance of pulling it back out.
If it snags you, stop pulling immediately. Get a bit closer / change angle then pull hard. Jacks are almost immune to the pain of the hook it seems and will swim straight back to their ambush spot once you stop pulling.


----------



## imtheman

Barrabundy said:


> My daughter catches jacks on her barbie outfit on 10lb mono, and its got bugger all drag. You must have mutant ninja jacks down there. ;-) I think I've got a,video of her catching one somewhere.


haha our jacks are alot larger then yours tho I've seen you boys up North cheerin like no tomorrow on a 40cm jack which is a pup here which are ezy pizy to get in- once they hit 50+cm they become a totallly different fish


----------



## Barrabundy

imtheman said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter catches jacks on her barbie outfit on 10lb mono, and its got bugger all drag. You must have mutant ninja jacks down there. ;-) I think I've got a,video of her catching one somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> haha our jacks are alot larger then yours tho I've seen you boys up North cheerin like no tomorrow on a 40cm jack which is a pup here which are ezy pizy to get in- once they hit 50+cm they become a totallly different fish
Click to expand...

Yeah, point taken, they do seem to grow much bigger down there. The ones my daughter has caught have been trolled up from the back of the kayak so, as Junglefisher says, they've probably been dragged far enough away from cover during the initial hook-up to go to plan B which is no longer "go back to hidey hole".


----------



## imtheman

well yesterday I ran my mate johnno to let him no bout these brutal red dogs I've been hooking- he is a bit of a jack slayer hes on 15 already this season but he religously fishes the coomera for them- we put in this arvo an started castin our lures an it was rather quiet for the first hr I was blamen hookin so many yesterday until I watched him put in a perfect cast an he gets creamed- he runs a heavy baitcaster with 20-30 on it- well it didnt last long like usual an hes lookin back at me like wtf just happened- but he was lucky he didnt lose his lure- it comes back with all trebles completly straightned an a mangled split ring haha now I didnt see this happen as it happend quickly but johnno got a busted up lip from his reel flyin back at him haha -- fun tho oh an the silicon came off the yak again taken in water again


----------



## clarkey

skorgard said:


> My understanding of the perfect MJ setup is with a Hobie with the mirage drive in backwards so as soon as they strike, locked drag, pedal and drag em out!


How are you going to hold your position in current if it's in backwards and what happens when it's chasing shrimp up against the canal walls and you hook up and it tears off to his submerged snag mid river behind you :lol:


carnster said:


> Does lock up mean no drag at all is able to be pulled out. I reckon if a jack takes any drag at all than it is all over. Might have to have a paddle in the nerang. Have you seen much trev action?


The trevs have been funny this year,not turning up in the usual haunts,maybe the lack of rain not pushing the bait fish downstream.


----------



## carnster

clarkey said:


> skorgard said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding of the perfect MJ setup is with a Hobie with the mirage drive in backwards so as soon as they strike, locked drag, pedal and drag em out!
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going to hold your position in current if it's in backwards and what happens when it's chasing shrimp up against the canal walls and you hook up and it tears off to his submerged snag mid river behind you :lol:
> 
> 
> carnster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does lock up mean no drag at all is able to be pulled out. I reckon if a jack takes any drag at all than it is all over. Might have to have a paddle in the nerang. Have you seen much trev action?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The trevs have been funny this year,not turning up in the usual haunts,maybe the lack of rain not pushing the bait fish downstream.
Click to expand...

Interesting, love the trevs and jacks but i haven't ever taken the yak in the river, might have to give it a go when the swell is too big offshore.


----------



## imtheman

I really really want a bait caster on 5-8 stick then ill be happy - I agree we need some rain for the trevally but the jacks are in full swing an there my target anythin else is by catch


----------



## mangajack

After three decades of being busted up by jacks on 30-50lb gear fishing them hard, I now fish 8lb braid and 14lb leader for much better results.
The harder you fight them the more likely they will smash the hell out of you. 
Plenty of jacks around this season so far, sizes seem to be roughly the 45-50cm mark for most of them.
Break out your bream gear and give the jacks some lip.


----------



## imtheman

okay next time I go out I wont turn it up- how light on the drag are you talken


----------



## carnster

I am interested to see how the light gear goes. I have caught good jacks 58cm+ on 6lb fireline/9lb trace, with an improved strike rate, but have had many bust offs. I can't recall ever getting dusted on 30lb+ braid. I have been done in some real heavy structure on 20lb braid, but they were real big jacks. Maybe try a popper.


----------



## imtheman

haha thats the jacks for indie ! put 3-6 trebles into them an they dont like it very much

I am interested to see how the light gear goes too- mite run a loose drag with 25lb leader they cant bust you up unless there is enough tension on the line -with locked it pops like cotton-


----------



## Bretto

kayakone said:


> Having said that, a few people here (Junglefisher/Bretto/BigKev) have caught them on far lighter gear.
> trev


Not me said I...

Last one I hooked busted me on 6lb main/10lb leader in less than 4-5 seconds. I'll be chasing them and bigger critters over the next 2-3 weeks though. See if I can't snag something toothy.

We went chasing them about 3 weeks ago. One of the guys picked one up on 15lb. Another was busted twice running far far far heavier gear.


----------



## mangajack

I will let you guys know tomorrow night cuz tmora im hitting the red fish again on 4-6kg braids.


----------



## imtheman

akff really needs a thankyou or like button- looking forward to hearing how you went manga


----------



## carnster

Carnster likes this post and agrees.


----------



## Ado

imtheman said:


> akff really needs a thankyou or like button


There is a like button at the top of the thread, next to the search button, but not on each post.


----------



## actionsurf

The like button works. :lol:


----------



## carnster

imtheman said:


> haha thats the jacks for indie ! put 3-6 trebles into them an they dont like it very much
> 
> I am interested to see how the light gear goes too- mite run a loose drag with 25lb leader they cant bust you up unless there is enough tension on the line -with locked it pops like cotton-


Just out of interest are the jacks breaking your line or cutting you off. IMHO leader knots can weaken your breaking strain. Any reports yet?


----------



## mangajack

10lb braid, 12lb leader, 49cm jack as my deckies first jack. No problem what so ever.


----------



## imtheman

carnster said:


> imtheman said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha thats the jacks for indie ! put 3-6 trebles into them an they dont like it very much
> 
> I am interested to see how the light gear goes too- mite run a loose drag with 25lb leader they cant bust you up unless there is enough tension on the line -with locked it pops like cotton-
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of interest are the jacks breaking your line or cutting you off. IMHO leader knots can weaken your breaking strain. Any reports yet?
Click to expand...

carnster - the jacks are going into back into there homes which is usually rocky outcrop on the bottom or back into the pontoons- problem is these rocks are constanstly underwater an full of barnacles growing on them- went out yesterday arvo so much boat traffic coulnt get one one to eat a diver I tied on surface lure an a jack tried to smash the lure rite next to the boat followed it the hole way out scared the absolute hell outta me but he missed an didnt come back


----------



## imtheman

mangajack said:


> 10lb braid, 12lb leader, 49cm jack as my deckies first jack. No problem what so ever.


beautiful jack mate - much structure around ? any more details I'm a jack nut I like to no everythin lol


----------



## mackayaker

download/file.php?id=67828&mode=view Bungy with a 50cm Mackay Jack


----------



## imtheman

nice mate love em- this is what i'm after courtesy of my mate Mick hes a machine- all caught in the last couple of days so jealous


----------



## mackayaker

haha our jacks are alot larger then yours tho I've seen you boys up North cheerin like no tomorrow on a 40cm jack which is a pup here which are ezy pizy to get in- once they hit 50+cm they become a totallly different fish[/quote]http://akff.net/forum/download/file.php?id=67828&mode=view Bungy with a 50cm Mackay Jack. ;-)


----------



## moojuice

whereeeeee are people gettin these fish? I have dreamt of catchin a jack my entire fishing life but i can never, ever seem to find one!

so jealous


----------



## Junglefisher

moojuice said:


> whereeeeee are people gettin these fish? I have dreamt of catchin a jack my entire fishing life but i can never, ever seem to find one!
> 
> so jealous


They are all in imthemans mate's freezer.


----------



## carnster

imtheman said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imtheman said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha thats the jacks for indie ! put 3-6 trebles into them an they dont like it very much
> 
> I am interested to see how the light gear goes too- mite run a loose drag with 25lb leader they cant bust you up unless there is enough tension on the line -with locked it pops like cotton-
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of interest are the jacks breaking your line or cutting you off. IMHO leader knots can weaken your breaking strain. Any reports yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> carnster - the jacks are going into back into there homes which is usually rocky outcrop on the bottom or back into the pontoons- problem is these rocks are constanstly underwater an full of barnacles growing on them- went out yesterday arvo so much boat traffic coulnt get one one to eat a diver I tied on surface lure an a jack tried to smash the lure rite next to the boat followed it the hole way out scared the absolute hell outta me but he missed an didnt come back
Click to expand...

Keep trying mate at least you r getting some action.


----------



## richmond

mangajack said:


> 10lb braid, 12lb leader, 49cm jack as my deckies first jack. No problem what so ever.


Except that the Jack now has some lip jewellery! :shock:


----------



## richmond

Junglefisher said:


> moojuice said:
> 
> 
> 
> whereeeeee are people gettin these fish? I have dreamt of catchin a jack my entire fishing life but i can never, ever seem to find one!
> 
> so jealous
> 
> 
> 
> They are all in imthemans mate's freezer.
Click to expand...

Not right jungle jim, Horny doesn't keep jacks. They were all released. Have you ever heard of a live well? 
Competition size livewell?


----------



## imtheman

Junglefisher said:


> moojuice said:
> 
> 
> 
> whereeeeee are people gettin these fish? I have dreamt of catchin a jack my entire fishing life but i can never, ever seem to find one!
> 
> so jealous
> 
> 
> 
> They are all in imthemans mate's freezer.
Click to expand...

nah nah nah dude they were all released like every fish he catches - live well an pics after a sesh an then returns them


----------



## imtheman

moojuice said:


> whereeeeee are people gettin these fish? I have dreamt of catchin a jack my entire fishing life but i can never, ever seem to find one!
> 
> so jealous


gold coast is full of them mate it is perfect habitat for them structure wise it's honestly endless man made structure here an they love it so much alot of them stay here rather then the offshore reefs


----------



## imtheman

same old story this arvo i'm really really starting to get over it- I no this happens all the time but seriously they have the upper hand every time I just want some pix an Ill put you back jack why you so hard to land


----------



## carnster

Hang in there mate, you'll get there. The take is half the fun.


----------



## imtheman

I've come to the conclusion you should come for a fish mate with your cobia gear haha


----------



## carnster

Well i can tell you i lost a lot of freight train cobes (real frustrating), until i worked it out and now i rarely get bricked even on the 30lb. Actually, I wouldn't mind coming for a paddle one day, it would be fun i reckon.


----------



## richmond

Get your act together spadey, lock your drag and pull em out like a man.

Sounds like you're playing with em mate.

Get serious. :lol:

With a nick on here like imtheman I wouldn't be here saying you can't catch em.

Get serious.


----------



## imtheman

:lol: haha thats the thing I'm trying my hardest believe me I wanna show you guys some nice jacks too- the drag is right up there my an caldia is hating it lol
today was a bit different to usual I fished about a km away of my normal area exactly same structure - exact same spot as last year where i got one on surface- I must of had 10 or so casts on this one wall an had been sittin on it for 5 mins- I put a cast in the opposite direction of the current got it down bumpin into the rocks an whamoo hit hard an ran i had a bit of space on this one an he was towin me to closest pontoon about 10m away thought hell yeah i have a chance here but no did me over on somethin before he got to the pontoon- I'm usually pretty calm but after losin another one there were alot of f an c bombs


----------



## kayakone

imtheman said:


> :lol: haha thats the thing I'm trying my hardest believe me I wanna show you guys some nice jacks too- the drag is right up there my an caldia is hating it lol
> today was a bit different to usual I fished about a km away of my normal area exactly same structure - exact same spot as last year where i got one on surface- I must of had 10 or so casts on this one wall an had been sittin on it for 5 mins- I put a cast in the opposite direction of the current got it down bumpin into the rocks an whamoo hit hard an ran i had a bit of space on this one an he was towin me to closest pontoon about 10m away thought hell yeah i have a chance here but no did me over on somethin before he got to the pontoon- I'm usually pretty calm but after losin another one there were alot of f an c bombs


There's only one answer - call Carnster. They surely can't be worse than a 30 kg Cobia!

trev


----------



## imtheman

whats his number- how much is the call out fee lol


----------



## imtheman

no jackies this arvo found a hunry cod tho exactly where i got smoked yesteday by a red dog


----------



## carnster

Look 4 me at the next fishaholics meeting. LOL. Nice cod.


----------

